# Is this a good deal?



## pedro92 (Aug 7, 2008)

http://montana.craigslist.org/ele/784853029.html

How much should i offer.


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2008)

Hard to know if it is a good deal since he didn't put a price in the ad. I would google that camera and see what they go for and then make an offer based on that. We bought a Nikon D40 but ended up taking it back because we didn't enjoy it.


----------



## pedro92 (Aug 7, 2008)

He wants at least 500$ so its outta my price range. lol


----------

